# Can I exceed 2 GB RAM limit on ASUS P4SD-VL mother board?



## beetle3379 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey all..
I am looking to upgrade the RAM on a friends computer which has a P4SD-VL motherboard (Sony proprietary). When I run SIW it says max memory of 4GB but max modules of 512 and there are only 4 slots. Sony says 2 GB but I have seen other ASUS boards on their site with the same instructions and they say they tested at 4 GB and it worked. Before I buy 4 GB of RAM for this, can anyone think of a reason this can't work? Of course Sony just gives the canned responses so they aren't very helpful. Thanks for any tips on this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look here using the Sony model for the PC > www.crucial.com
Because it's an OEM board Sony controls the Bios and what it supports.


----------



## beetle3379 (Nov 8, 2008)

It doesn't have this board listed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have to use the model of the PC OEM boards are not listed separately Asus made the board to Sony's specs Sony controls the Bios and what the board will run.


----------

